
Researchers study how birds retweet news - ajaviaad
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/02/200214134745.htm
======
nlh
This is super interesting! I live in SF and recently have started getting
regular visits from the local wild parrots - they stop by for snacks and rest
almost every day.

I’ve been paying very close attention to their chatter (it’s hard not to lol)
and I totally see TFA playing out. They are constantly listening and reacting
not only to other members of the flock in the area, but also to crows and
others birds’ calls.

It’s super fascinating to watch - they’ll all be napping or eating and will
immediately stop what they’re doing on a second’s notice and all turn outward.
Sometimes it’ll be from another parrot’s call, sometime from a crow’s, and
sometimes I can’t tell what made them react (ha). They’ll also fly away en
masse I’m equally short notice - all in sync.

When you start to pay attention, you realize that even in a densely urban
place like San Francisco, the city is totally alive with various bird calls
and chatter, and the birds are fully attuned to it all.

~~~
firethief
Surely they're _feral_ parrots?

~~~
nlh
Interesting - I didn't actually know the difference and after reading, I
_think_ they're feral, but I'm not actually certain. There are a few different
origin stories - some claim that they're descended from pets (feral), but
others that they descended from imported (wild) parrots illegally brought over
and sold as pets.

------
fit2rule
I live across from an apple orchard, which is full of bird species getting
along - or sometimes not. Pheasants, particularly, are really good at alerting
us all to what's going on - so many times I've heard that horrendous squawk
alter resonance ever so slightly, looked up, and noticed a marten making its
rounds along the tree line .. everything gone quiet.

Then, along the same tree line, we'll often hear the birds get super chattery
and obnoxious, and .. sure enough a few seconds later, along comes a red
squirrel leaping from branch to branch, getting ever more miffed that its
cover is blown.

Still, nothing quite beats the pheasants. They are truly the watchdogs of the
neighbourhood. We've come to listen closely to their calls in spring and
summer - its a drama playing right outside our window.

------
Existenceblinks
Nuthatches are wise. Chickadees are so adorable. (Even love to say
"Chickadees").

------
masterjefferson
Love seeing an MT university on here. Go cats.

